# Man is wood expensive in Mexico



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

So we have been servicing our vigas - of which we have many. Turns out we have some vigas of various lengths which have some termite infestation. Some we can inject venom into - that is cheap and easy. One viga (so far) we were able to partially replace - even though at the point where it enters to house it was infested - which means I'll be injecting the venom inside. . One of the vigas outside (most exposed to the weather) - which looked great to the eye - didn't fair so well with the sander. 

Anyway - based on the current cost of pine our house must have 50,000+ USD in vigas alone. And - we have some cedro (like the front door and some other internal doors). The cost of cedar is apparently 5X the cost of pine.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chuck846 said:


> So we have been servicing our vigas - of which we have many. Turns out we have some vigas of various lengths which have some termite infestation. Some we can inject venom into - that is cheap and easy. One viga (so far) we were able to partially replace - even though at the point where it enters to house it was infested - which means I'll be injecting the venom inside. . One of the vigas outside (most exposed to the weather) - which looked great to the eye - didn't fair so well with the sander.
> 
> Anyway - based on the current cost of pine our house must have 50,000+ USD in vigas alone. And - we have some cedro (like the front door and some other internal doors). The cost of cedar is apparently 5X the cost of pine.


Makes me glad my house is adobe with steel vigas. I can repair it with a sack of cement, a sack of river sand, and maybe some blanco de España.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> Makes me glad my house is adobe with steel vigas. I can repair it with a sack of cement, a sack of river sand, and maybe some blanco de España.


Tomorrow is cement day. Going to replace the 18 year old covers to the cistern. Our metal works guy built new covers (an internal one and an outer one) both with rails for 2000 pesos. Going to raise it up about 3" or so at the same time. I think rain runoff was somehow getting into the cistern. I guess our motto is - always leave a place better than you found it


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Now, this boy is from heavilhy forested Alabama where houses are construcyted in wood.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> Now, this boy is from heavilhy forested Alabama where houses are construcyted in wood.


In Florida - when we bought our last house in 1998 - they found termites during inspection. The seller paid for the treatment and we maintained the warranty over the years. I think we had to have the house tented 2 or 3 times.

They don't tent houses apparently in Mexico. And considering how much wood we have we may be getting off easy. I doubt the previous owners ever gave termites any concern. 

Fortunately here - the real structure of our house is at least foot thick brick and cement. This house is like a bunker. In fact it even has a 'wine cellar' which over the last 3 years or so I have been down to a couple times


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> this boy is from heavilhy forested Alabama where houses are constructed in wood.


Why would you buy a. Wooden hhouse iin Mexico?.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> Why would you buy a. Wooden hhouse iin Mexico?.


Is your question - why would you buy a house with vigas in Mexico ? Did you read my post ?

Where we live most every house has vigas. Have you studied the structure of house construction in the area around Morelos ?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I had to raise the lid to my registro because heavy rain water would enter and head for the septic

Down here in the beach we use mostly palm which my garage and palapa are made of. They mill them with a chainsaw where they fall them .... Treat them with aceite quemado (used motor oil) and poison. I paint them with diesel now and then


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

sparks said:


> I had to raise the lid to my registro because heavy rain water would enter and head for the septic
> 
> Down here in the beach we use mostly palm which my garage and palapa are made of. They mill them with a chainsaw where they fall them .... Treat them with aceite quemado (used motor oil) and poison. I paint them with diesel now and then


We have a palapa as well. Replaced the palm fronds about a year ago. They came from far away - perhaps a beach. (I also think it is illegal to build palapas in these parts anymore).


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chuck846 said:


> Is your question - why would you buy a house with vigas in Mexico ? Did you read my post ?
> 
> Where we live most every house has vigas. Have you studied the structure of house construction in the area around Morelos ?


Well said Chuck. The same is true in Chiapas where houses typically have vigas as does ours in San Cristobal. I must say that that building design is pleasing to the eye.


----------

